# Autosleeper Wilton



## sunbeams

Hi all has anyone got an Autosleeper wilton and what do you think of them as i am thinking very seriously of buying a new one Yours Edgar


----------



## MOB2

Hi, 
Did you manage to get hold of a Wilton? 
We went to the Caravan and Motorhome Show at the NEC yesterday hoping to buy one, but Ford have changed the chassis, so Autosleeper have stopped making them until they find a suitable replacement chassis. 

If anyone knows of a Wilton up for sale (preferably new, but a good second hand would be considered) please let me know. It's the only motorhome that's ever enticed us away from our current motorhome. 

Cheers

MOB2


----------



## neilbes

i will take £48k for mine :lol:


----------



## MOB2

*Wilton*

Cheers, but I said we were interested, not desperate! It was only £45k new. Take our current motorhome as part exchange for £30k and you've got yourself a deal!

MOB2


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

MOB2 said:


> Hi,
> but Ford have changed the chassis
> MOB2


Strange, I've not heard of Ford changing the Transit chassis recently.

They introduced the Mk 7 back in mid 2006 and it's been phenomenally successful. For the first year or so there were problems getting supplies of some specs. Autosleeper have produced a good few vans on the Mk 7 and Sunbeam's above is a lovely example. In designing the Mk7 Ford changed the front 'look' and the cab etc, but left the rear chassis and cargo 'box' very much as it was on the Mk 6 apart from adding disc brakes and rear lights with clear indicator plastic and orange bulbs. Mind since the Mk 7 was introduced it's been produced with a bewildering array of engines, almost as if Ford were running a merry-go-round. I wonder if it's an engine issue that has stopped A/S production?

I know that a new Mk 8 Transit is due in the next few years and this time it's being designed to be sold in the US as well as the rest of the world.

SDA


----------



## MOB2

Hi,

Apparently, Ford's are changing the chassis from rear drive to front drive. We heard this from 3 independent people at the show. one of which was an Auto Sleeper member of staff. He said it could be years before they start building them again :-(


----------



## Zebedee

MOB2 said:


> Hi,
> Apparently, Ford's are changing the chassis from rear drive to front drive. We heard this from 3 independent people at the show.


The words "foot" and "shoot" spring immediately to mind! :roll: :roll:

Rear wheel drive is one of their biggest selling points when used as a M/H chassis.

Dave :?


----------



## geraldandannie

Zebedee said:


> Rear wheel drive is one of their biggest selling points when used as a M/H chassis.


But doesn't it mean you have to have a high floor level in the hab part to get over the propshaft?

I suppose it means you have have loads of side lockers and things, but I like low-level motorhomes.

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

Dunno Gerald.

I've never noticed a raised transmission tunnel running down the centre aisle of a M/H, so I guess you are right. 8O :lol: :lol: 

Never thought about it before, but FWD is a pain on wet grass or soft ground as we all know, and is a major contributor to the judder problem.

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Maybe that's why the swing towards using Ford's for motorhomes which had been gathering pace for the last few years has suddenly ground to a halt with a lot of Continental converters abandoning them for their 2010 catalogue.

It's not a simple thing to rejig everything to fit a lower chassis which is what you get with the FWD option. 

The RWD larger engined, larger payload Transits were popular and not just for motorhomes. Twin wheel rear drive chassis are v useful in a range of activities where you don't want the complexity and expense of 4WD but you do need better traction than FWD provides in slippery circumstances.

As Zeb says Ford seem to have shot themselves in the foot. Presumably they've got a good reason which outweighs the loss of sales.

SDA


----------



## neilbes

MOB2
have you seen this one?
link


----------



## MOB2

Thanks for that. Looked hopeful, but unfortunately, already sold. One dealer contacted me and he said Autosleeper said there isn't a new one left in the country, so it looks like it will have to be used one or we stick with ours.
Thanks again 
MOB2


----------

